# ServiceSwap



## daisy1942 (Apr 24, 2010)

How often did people manage to swap service during WW2 - or was Dad unique?

According to research he was RN in 1942 (Fall of Singapore)
US Coastguard late 1942 - Jan 1944
MM May1944 to discharge.

We have cir***stantial evidence for all of these although RN say he doesn't exist.
Any suggestions? 
daisy1942

Posts: 6
Joined: Jul 20, 2010
Location: East Sussex


----------

